# What snowblower are you using?



## mdewiese (Oct 14, 2016)

We continually have grown over the past 2 years in a new market and I’m looking for options on single stage snowblowers. We currently run with plow truck, large two stage, and back pack blowers, and snow plow shovels. I tired of taking a two stage with us.

One of our dealers (Who is very helpful to use) is recommending the toro commercial single stage snowblower. Toro has a smaller/lighter option for residential use that I like because less fatigue picking it up. I understand that the residential model isn’t built for high use, but I’m not sure how much we would use them and I figure they would be exchanged out every two years. If they last longer then that great if not they will go.

What are you guys running, how long are they lasting, Pros and cons are welcome.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

My work picked up 6 or so Honda single stage blowers last winter. I think they are HS720. I don't really like anything about them. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my personal Toro 518zr. It looks like a tiny joke of a machine, but that is the beauty of it. It's small, light weight, and easy to maneuver. Great for decks too.

If you need to clear snow banks, look at something other than a paddle machine.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My Honda 520 works good , but my Toro 421 and 721 work excellent . Toro would be my choice .


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I have 3 toro's. 
2 ccr2000 and just picked up a 2450 this summer. The CCR2000's are old but never have a problem with them. Hopefully the 2450 is just as good. Got the 2450 from Craigslist for $25, so far it starts first pull every time.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I honestly could not count how many Toro single stage throwers we have. My guess is 16ish. Thing is we have tried a few other brands....junk. And for all of the throwers we have...my guess is we have 5 throwers to 1 snow blower (and they are never used).

As for the Toro...our 2 strokes tend to freeze up (govenor) after 5 hours is -25C. The 4 strokes don't seem to have that problem. BUt tI think they stopped selling the 2 strokes anyways.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Will a Toro or Honda single stage blower work on a wood deck ?


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

SHAWZER said:


> Will a Toro or Honda single stage blower work on a wood deck ?


Yes I use a toro power light on a big deck with no problems.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

there is a new single stage toro that is personal pace and has steel blades. its awesome. we bought one last year


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you used the Toro with steel blades on a wood deck ?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SHAWZER said:


> Have you used the Toro with steel blades on a wood deck ?


I would stick with the rubber on wood.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Toro 721 Thrower is the main tool in our arsenal. Yes, it is gentle on wood.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Toro 721RC. That is all.


----------

